# FERRET NATION...OOPS! I MEAN, BUNNY NATION CAGE....



## DAYNSH (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, I am Dana, The other half of TORT who posts here most often...

We wanted to share with you, what we did with a Ferret Nation Cage, we now call it our Bunny Nation.

As some of you may know Troy (TORT) and I have 8 ferrets as well as our two bunny butts, and our last ferret rescue of Napoleon and Josephine, also brought us another FN 142 cage.

Our buns were in separate white, store bought, box type cages that were stacked on top of each other as they are house bunnies. Since our ferrets are in a 3 story FN cage, and have plenty of room, we decided to use the FN 142 for our buns.

Here is what Troy came up with below...The ramp was put up to make two separate cages with shelves. We lined them with industrial carpeting because our buns both use litterboxes and the carpeting makes it so much easier to clean...

Sammy is hiding under the shelf on the bottom cage, he is black so he didn't show up in the photo. The top cage houses our zamboni. "Ain't he cute?"

Our buns as well as our ferts get time out of their cages 4-6 hours a day...so there are no worries about the buns getting their dailybink-er-cize...



Dana


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2008)

So how much out time do they have? That seems like not much running room.


----------



## DAYNSH (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry, I was editing my post as you posted your message. The cages are for overnight housing. Our buns get out 4-6 hours or more each day...When ever Troy and I are home, they are out of their cages....


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool. Could you post pictures with the door open. The bars kind of make it hard to see.

I think I see alittle pink under the shelf. Ear?


----------



## Michaela (Sep 1, 2008)

Hiya! I was just wondering what is the floor area in the cage? Personally it does look a little small for a bun to be in for any length of time, in my opinion, perhaps it's just the picture though.


----------



## tort (Sep 1, 2008)

The cage size is 36"x24"x24", compaired to the cages they where in before they have about 3 more square feet in the new cage. 

Sammy loves to play with the toys that are in his cage; in fact these are the only toys he will play with. I have a bunch of lids and extra plastic chain and he will only play with those things when he is out of his cage.

Zamboni on the other hand doesn't like any toys. I had stuff in his cage but he pulled the plastic chain down and the lids and other things I put in there he kicked out of the cage. The only thing he likes is the dig box and he will run the ferts out of it so he can have it all to himself.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 1, 2008)

A FN is NOT for bunnies. I see people asking on the rat forum if they can house bunnies in FN's...and the answer is always a strong "No".

I have a FN141. I have three large male rats inside of the cage and sometimes I wonder if I should get the add-on so they can have more running room.

I can't see putting a bunny in a FN. I don't think it is a fair option. It is not much better than putting them in a pet store cage made for rabbits. Bunnies need floor space. It really doesn't matter how much time bunnies get out of their cages daily....they need a large cage. Every inch counts, as far as cages go. A NIC cage is MUCH more bunny friendly.

I have a tort Holland Lop named Brody. I can't picture him being happy in a FN. 

It is just not a cage meant for bunnies. It isn't even a cage meant for rats...so many rats have been killed in FN's because of the doors closing and most rat owners have to modify the cage with hardware cloth to keep their rats from escaping. The only reason why FN's are so popular for rats is because of the size, you take a risk with the dangers. Midwest is making a "Rat Nation" right now, for all the rats owners that have requested it. However, there is no "Bunny Nation" at this point in time...and I think it is for a reason.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to add that if you bought another FN 142 and modified it to be one cage, then it would be more comfortable as a rabbit cage. However, by that time, it would be cheaper and easier to build a NIC cage. You also still have the dangers of the doors.


A mod. double FN...


----------



## tort (Sep 1, 2008)

At some point I do plan on getting another FN142 to add to it but for now this will have to do. After looking around for a good hutch the FN cage actually had more room and the price was better than the hutch's.

Also a NIC cange is out of the question until I can get into a house or a 3bdroom apartment.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 1, 2008)

The size is 2'x3' (well, 2 inches off of 2') so size isnt an issue. I have seen a few bunnys kept in FerretNations without any problems, the only thing was they needed to use a dog clip on rope to clip the doors back when they left them open but that was it. It would just be common sense not to leave a rat cage open without the doors clipped back? :? I have to keep a drop-down door on my ratties cage clipped back when they are out because they climb up and try to pull it back up and are at risk to trapping themselves in it. Personally, I think FN's are great bunny cages, and given the chance I would definatly have one for Casper!
I dont think people should be judgeing whether the cage is big enough or not - the rabbit has plenty of space to hop and get around but if the rabbit isnt very active in the cage and sits around all night then what does it matter? If a rabbit is a hyper young bunny that is constantly on the move then yeah, I can see the point, but I think only the owner would know what her rabbits do, what they are like in they're cages and if they are happy or not. 
If the rabbits are happy and the cage poses no health risk then what does it matter?

Looks great, one question, are your rabbits litter trained or do they pee on the carpet?


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 1, 2008)

I think the cage looks fine, it's all good and well when yout have a lot of money and space to have something bigger, we aren't all that lucky unfortunatly, and have to work out what we can fit or afford.

I think your rabbits look happy and they get plenty of time outside of the cage, I have known many members on her who don't let their bunnies out every day so I think it's great that you can.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2008)

*tort wrote: *


> Also a NIC cange is out of the question until I can get into a house or a 3bdroom apartment.



If ya don't mind my asking..Why?

I have a one bedroom apartment.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I would like to add that if you bought another FN 142 and modified it to be one cage, then it would be more comfortable as a rabbit cage. However, by that time, it would be cheaper and easier to build a NIC cage. You also still have the dangers of the doors.




If thats the case I would save the money untill you can do an NIC cage.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 1, 2008)

It's your rabbit, but be aware of the dangers of an FN for rats or even ferrets. I can honestly see the bunny slipping his leg between the pan and the bottom wire grate, getting it caught under the lip of the pan, and breaking his leg.

About the doors on an FN for those who don't own one....they close fast and if you aren't careful....you can close your own finger in it....or whatever animal is in the way. Ask my kitten how many times his paw or ear has been closed in the FN.


Even a simple NIC pen will be much safer and larger. It's really about safety and cage size. Like I said, even a few inches matter.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 1, 2008)

I think that while the cage isn't perfect, you can for sure house your bunny in something much worse than that . While our lucky pet rabbits generally have lots of room, I feel more sorry for the amount of breeding rabbits that are reduced to what amounts to be something a foot long by a foot deep in a lot of cases :?, and I don't see anyone picking on them on here?

The main thing I think here is that the rabbits look healthy and happy, have room to move, and are being loved and getting exercise. Isn't that more important just for now than worrying about a scant few inches missing, surely? :?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 1, 2008)

As I said, it is her rabbit....she just needs to know that an FN is not a suitable cage. It is not any better than pet store rabbit cages, which are highly thought down apon. I also do not agree with "breeder cages"....infact...the bunny in the FN looks like he is in one, basically.

Alicia has a 1 bedroom apartment with 8 (I think?) bunnies, 4 piggies, a dog, lizards, and her husband....she has room for many NIC cages....her bunnies are not housed in pet store cages. If it's a peice of furniture taking up space, I would get rid of the furniture so that my bunnies can have a suitable sized cage.

A simple NIC cage can be build for $30. A FN142 runs you upwards to $250 at PetSmart.


Again, it's her rabbit. I just wanted to make the dangers and space issues clear.


----------



## tort (Sep 1, 2008)

Luv-bunniz, both the buns are litter trained. The mats are industral rubber backed that stores use in their entryways. For cleaning it's just a matter of throwing them in the wash or hosing them off and either throwing into the dryer or line drying them.

As for the problems with the doors. the buns don't jump into or out of the cage and its is about 1.5' off the ground. They are taken out of their respective cages by hand and put back the same way. That is how I trained them so that they knew when it was time for bed. For the ferrets I take one of the doors off since their cage is only about 2" off the floor.

As for the trays moving and the buns getting their paws caught in the wire bottoms it is very unlikely.

Like I said before a NIC cage isn't an option. I don't have the room and I don't think it is worth the sacrifice of what floor space I do have for their and their ferret brothers and sisters time out of the cage. 

Plus I can't keep them in the same cage; I have tried to take them in a carrier together and Zamboni got his ear pierced by Sammy. This way I have them each in their own little home for the night and Iknow that they are safe from harm from the other. They will play together when they are out of the cage but if they are close to each other for too long they will fight. 

This is life. It's give and take. In this case I feel that this is best for all. The buns love it. They are in a bigger living space and still have their 5+ hours of out time a day.

I'm sorry if Dana and I offended anyone for using abetter and bigger cage. For those that supported us "Thank you!!!"


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a really nice cage! I wish I had some cages like that in my rabbitry! The size actually is really nice for a Holland Lop, too, or another small breed. Of course, I would have to have larger ones for my EL's, but the size you have would be wonderful for my Nethie & Polish and maybe even my two mixes. 

Love the cage, Undergunfire! So colourful and full of toys! Lol. I could hardly notice the bunny (?) on the top story! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 2, 2008)

undergunfire wrote:


> Alicia has a 1 bedroom apartment with 8 (I think?) bunnies, 4 piggies, a dog, lizards, and her husband....she has room for many NIC cages....her bunnies are not housed in pet store cages.



Apartment's are different sized and rooms different shaped. Whats saying that DAYNSH has the same sized aprtment to JadeIcing ?



> If it's a peice of furniture taking up space, I would get rid of the furniture so that my bunnies can have a suitable sized cage.



The cage IS a suitable size! Its 2" off of 2'x3' wich is plenty for that sized rabbit. The only thing I think I would change about the cage (although I dont think its possible) is I would make the loft-level higher so the rabbits could easily hop/run under it as by the picture it looks a bit too low for them to?.


----------



## tort (Sep 2, 2008)

Luv-bunniz,

We tried putting the shelf higher but then nether of them would jump up on to it and I don't want to use the ramps that came with the cage because that would take away from the floor space. I found it odd that they wouldn't hop up since it was only a few inches higher. they both will jump up onto the couch and Zamboni has jumped up onto the kitchen table chairs and then onto the table so he could get a good look out the window. 

Zamboni also does this little jump on the side of the couch; he doesn't try to jump on the couch he just jumps up beside the arm rest and all you see is his eyes and ears. He will do this about 3 or 4 times and then do his 500's around the room. It's like he is playing peek-a-boo I see you or something.

My buns are on the weird side. Zamboni doesn't like to be brushed but he will let me run the vacuum over him with the brush attachment on the hose. Sammy is indifferent to the vacuum. usually he will jump on the couch and lounge while watching me do the house cleaning.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 2, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> Love the cage, Undergunfire! So colourful and full of toys! Lol. I could hardly notice the bunny (?) on the top story! lol.
> 
> Emily



Thats a rat  and...if I am not mistaken that is Mel's/wickedrodents cage isnt it? I was just speaking to her on msn and it just clicked that maybe it was (looks the same and the rat looks the same).


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 2, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
> 
> 
> > Love the cage, Undergunfire! So colourful and full of toys! Lol. I could hardly notice the bunny (?) on the top story! lol.
> ...


Yep, that is wicked's cage. She used it for her piggies before she had to rehome them. I was using her cage as an example of better space.


----------



## sarazwagerman (Sep 5, 2008)

How do you make the doors on a NIC Cage. My boyfriend and I went and bought the stuff last night but now I don't know about the doors. Also how about ramps? Are they really needed? And one other thing. We have a Mini Rex and my boyfriend read that the wires aren't good for their feet. We don't know what to put down so that their feet stay healty but all their waste goes to the bottom. Seeing as now we have 14 rabbits I don't know how successful we would be at litter training all of them. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

